# Just For Fun...



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

6:00 a.m. and the thermometer on the deck says 32 degrees







. GeoCaching in November in Montana might require Parkas!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

26 degrees F here, this morning, and the high predicted to be 49. Same yesterday. But this is Illinois, and it is supposed to warm up a bit this weekend - highs of 65 and lows around 35.

We will probably start winterizing this weekend. What with school activities and upcoming work travel and other weekend stuff, we don't see any free weekends until Thanksgiving.

Time to put the Outback to bed for a long winter's sleep.









Mike


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

http://www.weather.com/outlook/driving/int...from=mypage_nav









Mark


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> 6:00 a.m. and the thermometer on the deck says 32 degrees
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It was 30 degrees in Brentwood NH this morning! Perty chilly! I wonder how it was over at the Statley Wolfwood estate.....


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

46degrees when we woke up this morning, but supposed to hit low 80's by afternoon. Halloween and this weekend calls for rain with highs in the 60's.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

mswalt said:


> http://www.weather.com/outlook/driving/int...from=mypage_nav
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SHOW OFF!







hmmm...I say All Winter Long RAlly at Mark's house!







How many hookups do you have?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> 6:00 a.m. and the thermometer on the deck says 32 degrees
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was 30 degrees in Brentwood NH this morning! Perty chilly! I wonder how it was over at the Statley Wolfwood estate.....
[/quote]

What with all the Fur and "Down" that resides inside and out at Wolfwood, they can't possibly be cold!


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

It was 37 F on our deck this a.m. still toasty for New England!








Bob


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

Was -15 on the weekend, when we were setting up hunting camp. But it was only -4 this morning. Sorry dont know my F conversion. All temps are in Canadian C. lol

I live near just outside of Calgary.

Kos


----------



## jnlswain (Apr 7, 2006)

It got all the way down to 65 last night. Supposed to be 93 today. We're going to the lake this weekend with the boat and the Roo. We're also starting to get all of our snowbird friends in town for the winter.

John


----------



## kingpin (Oct 24, 2008)

35 here in midle indiana this morning
dave


----------



## 2dayinc (Jul 2, 2008)

69 degress in Alabama today!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Actually, I think the thermometer lies! Its been quite cold







these past few days in Southeastern PA and before that we had cold rain. Since I have acquired a cast on my right foot (fractured it)








I rely on it to tell me the forecast - the more it _hurts_ the colder it is!









So this *cold weather* is







me crazy!

*GO PHILLIES!!*


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'd say it is around 55-60 here. Still had clear sky yesterday and no rain coming until either Friday (sorry for the treat-or-treaters) or Saturday.


----------



## Chasgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

mswalt said:


> http://www.weather.com/outlook/driving/int...from=mypage_nav
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woo-Hoo! Same forecast on this side of Texas. Tyler State Park here we come!







It was pretty cold here Tuesday morning . . . in the mid 30's


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> 6:00 a.m. and the thermometer on the deck says 32 degrees
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was 30 degrees in Brentwood NH this morning! Perty chilly! I wonder how it was over at the Statley Wolfwood estate.....
[/quote]
What with all the Fur and "Down" that resides inside and out at Wolfwood, they can't possibly be cold!








[/quote]
Yup. I was pretty toasty under a couple layers of covers with all dogs & cats tucked in and around me







Gotta say, I was watching the AnimalPlanet animal training shows with very poorly behaved animals (and owners who were even worse), looking over my pack - - - and smiling. 3 dogs and 3 cats SPRAWLED on a Queen bed - all touching someone else - all SOUND asleep. What a peaceful picture...not to mention VERY warm and cozy!

btw, it's 3pm and ~38* out. They're forecasting our 1st flurries for today. Judging from the PA photos on the weather last night, I'd say we may just get them


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

last couple of nights it got down to 30 - 35 deg. but is warming up nicely during the day. Plan on going camping over the weekend up along the Mississippi River above Muscatine. Weather is suppose to be 60's during the day and 40's at night. Looks like a great weekend for our last camping trip over my birthday (hint, Hint).

BTW thought I was going to have to go without my DVD player. Ours broke in the house and took the one out of the camper to use. But found on last night at one of the discount stores for $10. Only thing wrong is it didn't have a remote.

happy camping!


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

It was 50 when I left for work this morning. And we got all the way up to 70 today!

This is the time of year we native Floridians love. Cool to cold nights, fair and sunny days.

Dan


----------



## GSJ (May 20, 2008)

It hit -2C or about 29F, with heavy flurries off the lake. The thing is, we are heading to Disney in the morning. We will likely spend the night somewhere in West Virginia, in the outback...of course. It shouldn't be too cold...should it?
Gord


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

3LEES said:


> It was 50 when I left for work this morning. And we got all the way up to 70 today!
> 
> This is the time of year we native Floridians love. Cool to cold nights, fair and sunny days.
> 
> Dan


Speak for yourself - us natives think this is freezing!!!!







Though it feels like I should be camping.....


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

5th Time Around said:


> It was 50 when I left for work this morning. And we got all the way up to 70 today!
> 
> This is the time of year we native Floridians love. Cool to cold nights, fair and sunny days.
> 
> Dan


Speak for yourself - us natives think this is freezing!!!!







Though it feels like I should be camping.....[/quote]
Yeah. My heart bleeds


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

This morning (5:00 a.m.) it was 32 degrees out and we
had flurries! It was cold enough for it to stick to
our deck until the sun broke through the cloud cover.

It was a very wet ride into Detroit this morning for DH's appointment!









MaeJae







<<< think sunshine!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Low 62, High 80 here today in So Calif









Sunday forecast is calling for 56/66...I'm SO looking forward to some cooler weather!!


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

Anchorage has been averaging about 12 degrees the last few days. I am in San Antonio at the moment enjoying/hating the 80 degree weather.









As I write this, Anchorage is 24.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

skippershe said:


> Low 62, High 80 here today in So Calif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats it - were packing up and moving west!


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

wolfwood said:


> 6:00 a.m. and the thermometer on the deck says 32 degrees
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was 30 degrees in Brentwood NH this morning! Perty chilly! I wonder how it was over at the Statley Wolfwood estate.....
[/quote]
What with all the Fur and "Down" that resides inside and out at Wolfwood, they can't possibly be cold!








[/quote]
Yup. I was pretty toasty under a couple layers of covers with all dogs & cats tucked in and around me







Gotta say, I was watching the AnimalPlanet animal training shows with very poorly behaved animals (and owners who were even worse), looking over my pack - - - and smiling. 3 dogs and 3 cats SPRAWLED on a Queen bed - all touching someone else - all SOUND asleep. What a peaceful picture...not to mention VERY warm and cozy!

btw, it's 3pm and ~38* out. They're forecasting our 1st flurries for today. Judging from the PA photos on the weather last night, I'd say we may just get them








[/quote]

And then we have those freakish days in north central Florida where our temperature resembles NH. We set a record this morning at 34 degrees......no snow though.


----------



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

It is chilly here in VA, I already miss the summer weather!! I finally winterized last Saturday. The OB is hibernating after using it once since we got it earlier this month. Can't wait til Spring!!


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Well it has been cool around here in the morning...maybe high 50's but it warms up to the mid 80's in the afternoon. I guess I will have to winterize soon, yep I will throw in that extra blanket.









It has been in the 80's all week!


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

"Woo-Hoo! Same forecast on this side of Texas. Tyler State Park here we come! drive1.gif It was pretty cold here Tuesday morning . . . in the mid 30's "

So, did they have the foil-covered insulation wrap on the palm trees down at the mall? No, this is not fantasy - only in Tyler...

To answer the OP, it was too cold in mid-Missouri, so we commenced angling toward the TX gulf coast. We paused for a couple of days in KC to visit, and a couple more in OKC for the same purpose, then headed on down. At Giddings, TX it was 37 at sunrise on the 28th. Corpus Christi set a new low yesterday morning (28th), but it warmed up nicely and is now clear and 69, with 81 forecast for tomorrow, with occasional oysters on the half shell and scattered boiled shrimp. Afternoon and evening could see a few cold Land Sharks.

Sluggo


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

23* this morning. Milford, MI


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> 23* this morning. Milford, MI


Yes, it was COLD!!!


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

We are taking a week long trip in the Smokey Mountains now. 30 degrees the past few mornings with snow in the mountains yesterday. Brrr, but still nice to be Outbackin'. This will be the last trip until spring.


----------

